# Uber's intangible asset - "Goodwill" valued increased to $2.6Billion from $167million, a 1530% increase in just 3 months!



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uber's Intangible asset - 'GoodWill' went from being valued at 167Million In December 31, 2019 to about $2.6 Billion by March 31, 2020. Looks like Uber considered themselves a saint during those 3 months and gave themselves high marks in the PR department.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

um, you do know where goodwill transaction come from, yes? If not....

*Goodwill* only shows *up* on a *balance sheet* when two companies complete a merger or acquisition. When a company buys another firm, anything it pays above and beyond the net value of the target's identifiable assets becomes *goodwill* on the *balance sheet*. ... *Goodwill* is a separate line item from intangible assets


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> um, you do know where goodwill transaction come from, yes? If not....
> 
> *Goodwill* only shows *up* on a *balance sheet* when two companies complete a merger or acquisition. When a company buys another firm, anything it pays above and beyond the net value of the target's identifiable assets becomes *goodwill* on the *balance sheet*. ... *Goodwill* is a separate line item from intangible assets


Who did Uber overpay $2.5billion during a pandemic? :O


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber's Intangible asset - 'GoodWill' went from being valued at 167Million In December 31, 2019 to about $2.6 Billion by March 31, 2020. Looks like Uber considered themselves a saint during those 3 months and gave themselves high marks in the PR department.
> 
> View attachment 470536


$2.6bn? Wow. If I tell Uber I have a lot of goodwill towards it, how big a check will they write me from that?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Who did Uber overpay $2.5billion during a pandemic? :O


didn't they buy a scooter company or some such? Goodwill is an accounting entry; might as well be a memo account. Just adds to the non-cash expense total each month.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Didn’t they buy Lew Alcindor 😉


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber's Intangible asset - 'GoodWill' went from being valued at 167Million In December 31, 2019 to about $2.6 Billion by March 31, 2020. Looks like Uber considered themselves a saint during those 3 months and gave themselves high marks in the PR department.
> 
> View attachment 470536


I'm sure all those recently laid off employees would disagree.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

It’s not unusual to put a high dollar figure on "Good Will" (sometimes referred to as Blue Sky).
Accrued data, patents, proprietary software, trade secrets, etc, are often times worth more than the hard assets themselves.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> um, you do know where goodwill transaction come from, yes? If not....
> 
> *Goodwill* only shows *up* on a *balance sheet* when two companies complete a merger or acquisition. When a company buys another firm, anything it pays above and beyond the net value of the target's identifiable assets becomes *goodwill* on the *balance sheet*. ... *Goodwill* is a separate line item from intangible assets


"The transaction is expected to close in Q1 2020."

https://www.uber.com/newsroom/uber-careem/


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

My Goodwill is worth a trillion dollars and like Uber I am still broke and in debt.

UberGoodwill, they make you ride around in your car selling used junk that was donated.
UberSalvationArmy same shit but they hate gay people.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> "The transaction is expected to close in Q1 2020."
> 
> https://www.uber.com/newsroom/uber-careem/


Lew Alcindor


----------

